# Grafting Drills



## Mauthos (May 7, 2013)

I have after a year of running my club actually got a few students who are now ready to progress to what some might classify as the more technical aspects of Kenpo and I have decided that it may be time to introduce them to the grafting of techniques.

My questions to you guys are:

What benefits do you see when teaching/learning the grafting of Kenpo techniques?

What are your favorite techniques to graft? One of mine has to be Flashing Wings into Leaping crane which I find really flows nicely.

Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Mauthos (May 8, 2013)

For some reason I can't seem to edit my post but needed to correct the fact that I stated Flashing Wings to Leaping Crane when it should in fact be Flashing Maces to Leaping Crane.  Apologies for the brain fart.


----------

